# New hedgie not interested in fleece strips?



## Court (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I've had my new hedgie Harper for a little under a month now. She is great, really settling in nicely and opening up! Anyway, I've noticed a quirk or hers.When I switched to fleece about two weeks ago, she had no interest in her fleece strips in her igloo. She literally pushes them out of her hideout. (Her igloo has a plastic bottom, by the way.) Next, I tried putting in a larger piece of fleece, folded, to see if she liked that. Nope! Then, she started tugging the paper towel I placed under her wheel into her cage. So then I thought, well I'll just put one in her igloo for her. She then proceeded to push the one I put in there out! So weird, I cant figure out what she wants!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Have you tried a hedgie bag? Regina seems to love sleeping in her hedgie bag--when I first got her I offered her the igloo and the bag next to each other, and she seems to prefer the bag. I always hear her digging like a madwoman in it...

But Harper sounds like quite the little ham! Pictures please?


----------



## Court (Jun 7, 2011)

She likes to snuggle in her hedgie bag outside of her cage, but when she's in her cage she usually sleeps in her igloo. She is a ham! I'll get some pictures uploaded...


----------



## Court (Jun 7, 2011)

I just created a Flickr account and added the photos there, since I am sure I will be starting quite the collection. 

Here she is: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wcourtney/


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

She's so cute!!! She looks like Quinn! :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

My hog is similar.. i have a hide with a solid bottom and i usually just put one little blankie in there for her, sometimes she pushes it away from her, sometimes she snuggles it, sometimes she pulls one or two or three other blankies from outside of the hide into the hide with her and sometimes shes not in her hide at all but snuggled under blankets outside of the hide. :roll: i just leave plenty of fleece in there available so she can get cumfy either way.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman refuses to play with the fleece strips I have in his pen as well, and he has a fleece liner. He also doesn't like things being in his igloo - the only place he'll sleep while he's in pen. It *must* be the igloo and the shirt underneath it and nothing else. All hedgies are nutty, just in diffferent and some times confusing little ways.


----------



## Court (Jun 7, 2011)

Nebular -- agreed! I put a blue Solo cup in her cage to see if she'd like playing/hiding in it.. it is now her designated afternoon sleeping spot. It is too cute.


----------

